#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the reasons companies lose customers?

## Bhavya

Sometimes customers abandon the businesses they know for several years and buy products or services from their competitors. So my question is what are the reasons companies lose customers? why customers abandon the companies they know for several years?

----------

